# I cant install a BCM winmodem

## g3n

My Dell Inspiron 5100 have a winmodem and i dont have a clue of how to install in gentoo.

In windows it is recognized as a Broadcom BCM v.92 modem.

lscpi show me this:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER Hub interface to PCI Bridge (rev 82)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) LPC Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

0000:02:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller

irom root #
```

Could anyone give me advise? my desktop computer's broken and my laptop dont have a serial port for the external modem.

----------

## Will Scarlet

 *g3n wrote:*   

> 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

 

You might have luck with alsa and the intel8x0m driver.  This is what I use with my laptop along with wvdial.

How do you have alsa configured?  In other words, do you use the kernel modules (2.6 series kernel) or do you use the alsa-driver (2.4/2.6 series kernel).

----------

## g3n

 *Will Scarlet wrote:*   

>  *g3n wrote:*   0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02) 
> 
> You might have luck with alsa and the intel8x0m driver.  This is what I use with my laptop along with wvdial.
> 
> How do you have alsa configured?  In other words, do you use the kernel modules (2.6 series kernel) or do you use the alsa-driver (2.4/2.6 series kernel).

 

What does alsa have to do with it?

They were kernel modules, let me find that thread for you...

I didnt understand, should the intel8x0m driver kould work for me too? how do i install it? 

im on kernel-2.6.6-r1

----------

## g3n

This is my thread about my alsa configuration.

Do you haven an inspiron 5100?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=150364&highlight=alsa

----------

## Will Scarlet

No, I don't have an Inspiron 5100.  I have a Toshiba P10-S429.  But, I would still give this a try, as I believe it to be the easiest.

I read over you other alsa post.  Since you are using a 2.6.5 kernel, all you have to do is enable the kernel module for the intel8x0m.  It is under Device Drivers : Sound : Advanced Linux Sound Architecture : PCI devices : Intel i8x0/MX440; AMD768/8111 modems.  Then recompile/install you kernel.

Modify /etc/modules.d/alsa to add snd-intel8x0m.  You will need to configure alsa for two sound cards.  Here is my file for referance:

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2003/08/05 21:07:55 johnm Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias snd-card-1 snd-intel8x0m

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2
```

After you modify /etc/modules.d/alsa run update-modules.

After that I would reboot and make sure that snd_intel8x0m modules is loaded.  Just verify with lsmod.

My self, I use wvdial to dial out.  If you decide to us it, make sure that you add " Carrier Check = no " to wvdial.conf.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

g3n,

There is a success story here

http://www.kcore.org/?menumain=4&menusub=1

Maybe it will help you too?

----------

## Will Scarlet

I had forgotten that you need the slmodemd.  If you download the following file:

ftp://ftp.smlink.com/linux/unsupported/slmodem-2.9.6.tar.gz

Untar the file and read the README file in the directory it creates.  Pay attention to the "ALSA mode" section.  You won't have to worry about patching your kernel since you already have the module inplace.

Thanks NeddySeagoon for the link.  It really helped me remember the rest of how I got my modem to work.

Oh, one more thing.  Although slmodem has an ebuid in portage, it is too outdated for this particular use.

----------

## g3n

 *Will Scarlet wrote:*   

> No, I don't have an Inspiron 5100.  I have a Toshiba P10-S429.  But, I would still give this a try, as I believe it to be the easiest.
> 
> I read over you other alsa post.  Since you are using a 2.6.5 kernel, all you have to do is enable the kernel module for the intel8x0m.  It is under Device Drivers : Sound : Advanced Linux Sound Architecture : PCI devices : Intel i8x0/MX440; AMD768/8111 modems.  Then recompile/install you kernel.
> 
> Modify /etc/modules.d/alsa to add snd-intel8x0m.  You will need to configure alsa for two sound cards.  Here is my file for referance:
> ...

 

I dont understand, what does the modem have to do with alsa? i really need to use alsa for the modem even if i dont want it?

----------

## g3n

I compiled the slmodem and enabled the alsa, and i think everything in my kernel was ok so i didnt move anything, btw, i switched to 2.6.6-rc1.

And i get an error whe running slmodemd, i dont know what my dev is.

```
irom slmodem-2.9.6 # slmodemd

error: mdm setup: cannot open dev `/dev/slamr0': No such device or address

error: cannot setup device `/dev/slamr0'

irom slmodem-2.9.6 #
```

And my dmesg show me this, and i dont know what i m looking for:

```
Linux version 2.6.6-rc1 (root@irom) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040217 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 SMP Fri Apr 23 21:40:38 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ffc9000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffc9000 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fee00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65481

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61385 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

Dell Inspiron with broken BIOS detected. Refusing to enable the local APIC.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                      ) @ 0x000fdf00

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d30a06 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x0fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d30a06 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x0fff0400

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=GentooNew ro root=1602

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 2657.808 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 254912k/261924k available (2549k kernel code, 6292k reserved, 960k data, 188k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5259.26 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz stepping 09

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1463.01 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfcfae, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

i8k: unable to get SMM Dell signature

i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.13 <tigran@veritas.com>

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1082757243.4294965639:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (52 C)

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 845G Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

b44.c:v0.93 (Mar, 2004)

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0d:56:a9:99:0c

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: MATSHITA CD-RW/DVD-ROM UJDA740, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: IC25N020ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: max request size: 1024KiB

hdc: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1740KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem d0834c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0000bf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0000bf40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0000bf20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Warning: Keylock active.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 37

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49466 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xf4fff800, irq 11

  #1: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem at 0xb400, irq 11

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2046 buckets, 16368 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

cpufreq: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

PM: Reading pmdisk image.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: using ordered data mode

Reiserfs journal params: device hdc2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdc2) for (hdc2)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

Adding 506008k swap on /dev/hdc1.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

```

----------

## g3n

I got this in my laptop:

```
irom slmodem-2.9.6 # find /dev/|grep sl

/dev/slamr0

/dev/slamr1

/dev/slamr2

/dev/slamr3

/dev/slusb0

/dev/slusb1

/dev/slusb2

/dev/slusb3

```

did i miss something? why i cant open the dev? 

Can i use a PCI something device?

irom slmodem-2.9.6 # slmodemd --alsa /dev/slamr0

error: mdm setup: cannot open dev `/dev/slamr0': No such device or address

error: cannot setup device `/dev/slamr0'

irom slmodem-2.9.6 # slmodemd --alsa /dev/slamr1

----------

## g3n

 *g3n wrote:*   

>  *Will Scarlet wrote:*   No, I don't have an Inspiron 5100.  I have a Toshiba P10-S429.  But, I would still give this a try, as I believe it to be the easiest.
> 
> I read over you other alsa post.  Since you are using a 2.6.5 kernel, all you have to do is enable the kernel module for the intel8x0m.  It is under Device Drivers : Sound : Advanced Linux Sound Architecture : PCI devices : Intel i8x0/MX440; AMD768/8111 modems.  Then recompile/install you kernel.
> 
> Modify /etc/modules.d/alsa to add snd-intel8x0m.  You will need to configure alsa for two sound cards.  Here is my file for referance:
> ...

 

I modify the modules.d/alsa and only change the card limit to 2 as you do, i have the exact same modules.d/alsa as you do.

Im running the intel8x0m builtin in the kernel, not as a module. I did an update-modules too just in case.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

g3n,

AC97 modems are just cut down sound cards. The modulator  part of a modem takes digital data in and whistles it down the phone line. The demodulator part listens to incoming whistles and turns it back into data. 

The down side is that the main CPU does all the digital signal processing. Real modems have their own CPUs.

----------

## g3n

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> g3n,
> 
> AC97 modems are just cut down sound cards. The modulator  part of a modem takes digital data in and whistles it down the phone line. The demodulator part listens to incoming whistles and turns it back into data. 
> 
> The down side is that the main CPU does all the digital signal processing. Real modems have their own CPUs.

 

Amazing, i didnt knew that. So i really need the alsa drivers working, and i think they are. Do i need to change anything more in the alsa conf?

----------

## g3n

Some news:

when i recompiled the kernel today (i double checked the alsa) i get messagees when i did the make modules modules_install 

```
if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ar -F System.map 2.6.6-r1; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.6-rc1/extra/slamr.ko needs nuknown symbol cli

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.6-rc1/extra/slamr.ko needs nuknown symbol restore flags

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.6-rc1/extra/slamr.ko needs nuknown symbol save_flags

irom linux#
```

Does this is a problem?

----------

## g3n

In order for me to have sound i have to compile the kernel with

<*> Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111

<*> Intel i8x0/MX440, AMD768/8111 modems (EXPERIMENTAL)

the second one is needed by the driver, right?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

g3n,

To answer your posts in reverse order. Yes you need both the i810 modules.

Yes. Those error messages are fatal for those modules. They won't work and anything that depends on them will be broken too. You must have something missing in the kernel config.

I wouldn't use a software modem of any sort so I don't know if you need Alsa or not. For AC97 stuff you need a sound sytem of some sort though.

----------

## g3n

Is not like it was my choice to have a winmodem either :p, im using a laptop and i didnt even get the choice to not have a modem installed.

Did laptop use AMR (the sucky pci ranure) like others computers? or they only support mini-pci?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

g3n,

I'm sorry, I didn't choose my words very well. I wanted to say that I have no experiance with AC97 modems or software modems of any sort. In fact, I put my serial port modem away about two years ago.

----------

## Will Scarlet

 *g3n wrote:*   

> did i miss something? why i cant open the dev?

 

Yes, you did.  From the README file of slmodem in the ALSA mode section:

 *Quote:*   

> 5. Use option '--alsa' when running 'slmodemd' and ALSA conventional device name
> 
> ('hw:0' or 'hw:1' for instance). If modem support in the kernel was enabled as module module 'snd-intel8x0m' should be loaded.
> 
>    When using ALSA modem driver you don't need to load other modules ('slamr').

 

So, from your dmesg:

 *g3n wrote:*   

> ALSA device list:
> 
>   #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xf4fff800, irq 11
> 
>   #1: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem at 0xb400, irq 11

 

You should have started slmodemd with the following line:

 *Quote:*   

> slmodemd --alsa hw:1

 

Test that out and make sure it does not give an error when it runs.  From the output of your dmesg, I don't believe it will... :Wink: 

Then all you have to do is choose a program for which to dial out with and configure it.   :Smile: 

----------

## g3n

Hehehe, no problem. I do have a pair of external modems, but the laptop dont have a serial port.

----------

## g3n

 *Will Scarlet wrote:*   

>  *g3n wrote:*   did i miss something? why i cant open the dev? 
> 
> Yes, you did.  From the README file of slmodem in the ALSA mode section:
> 
>  *Quote:*   5. Use option '--alsa' when running 'slmodemd' and ALSA conventional device name
> ...

 

I do use the alsa option. How do you knew that hw:1 was the parameter needed? anyway i still get another error message 

```
rom root # slmodemd --alsa hw:1

error: mdm setup: cannot stat `hw:1': No such file or directory

error: cannot setup device `hw:1'

irom root # slmodemd --alsa hw:0

error: mdm setup: cannot stat `hw:0': No such file or directory

error: cannot setup device `hw:0'

```

I thought that i needed a /dev/something instead of the hw:1.

----------

## Will Scarlet

 *g3n wrote:*   

> How do you knew that hw:1 was the parameter needed?

 

From you output of dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA device list:
> 
> #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xf4fff800, irq 11
> 
> #1: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem at 0xb400, irq 11

 

And from the README file for slmodem in the ALSA mode section:

 *Quote:*   

> 5. Use option '--alsa' when running 'slmodemd' and ALSA conventional device name
> 
> ('hw:0' or 'hw:1' for instance). If modem support in the kernel was enabled as module module 'snd-intel8x0m' should be loaded.
> 
> When using ALSA modem driver you don't need to load other modules ('slamr').

 

Did you follow the ALSA mode section of the README?  All of the other information in the README is irrelevant, with the exception of the Troubleshooting section.

----------

## g3n

I feel so dumb   :Confused:  i missed 1 line in the ALSA section

```
      $ cd modem

      $ make SUPPORT_ALSA=1

```

i didnt do the "cd modem" :\ sorry about that.

Now i got:

```
irom modem # ./slmodemd --alsa hw:1

SmartLink Soft Modem: version 2.9.6 Apr 24 2004 15:44:24

modem `hw:1' created. TTY is `/dev/pts/12'

symbolic link `/dev/ttySL0' -> `/dev/pts/12' created.

Use `/dev/ttySL0' as modem device, Ctrl+C for termination.

```

Ill tried to use kppp but it said that i dont have pppd active, i ll try the wdial you said.

Thanks, i ll let you know

----------

## Will Scarlet

Don't feel dump.  We all make mistakes, it's all part of the learning process (I make enough of them, trust me... :Wink: ).

As far as KPPP goes, you might want to check the handbook out at:

http://docs.kde.org/en/3.2/kdenetwork/kppp/

----------

## g3n

I got problems configuring the wvdial.

Kppp always says that the modem is busy and cant dial.

with wvdial i ran wvdial-config, then added my user and password as plain text like

password = thisismypassword

I got some error messages like there were no carrier (after it already dialed) or it says:

system password:

system password:

system password:

and then say that the conection was lost

Any ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

g3n,

The No Carrier response from the modem means it dialed, the phone was answered but the two modems failed to negiotiate a link.

Maybe you got a wrong number and the phone wasn't answered by a machine at all.

Can you talk to your modem with minicom, then you can put it through its paces interactively.  You will not get PPP up that way though.

Start with AT - the modem should say OK

Now do ATDT<ISP Phone No> - The modem should dial

After the link is up you shoould see the login prompt, respond with your username. If the ISP likes that, it will ask for your password. Enter your password.

Now you get a lot of gibberish which is the ISP strating PPP. Just hangup now. Everything is working. Thats as far as you go until you get chat or another controller running.

----------

## Will Scarlet

 *g3n wrote:*   

> I got problems configuring the wvdial.
> 
> Kppp always says that the modem is busy and cant dial.
> 
> with wvdial i ran wvdial-config, then added my user and password as plain text like
> ...

 

From the README file in slmodem:

 *Quote:*   

> Known application notes:
> 
>    - 'wvdial' requires option 'Carrier Check = no' in config file

 

Sorry, I should of posted that before.

I will mention the placement of that does matter.  I placed it right before before the the Phone option in the file.

Here is my file, with my personal information taken out:

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Auto DNS = true

Baud = 460800

ISDN = false

Idle Seconds = 0

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

[Dialer xxxxxxxx Home 1]

Area Code = xxx

Carrier Check = no

Country = USA

Homepage = xxxxxxxxxxxx

Password = xxxxxxxx

Phone = xxxxxx

Product = xxxxxxxxx

Username = xxxxxxx

[Dialer xxxxxxxx Home 2]

Area Code = xxx

Carrier Check = no

Country = USA

Homepage = xxxxxxxxxxx

Password = xxxxxxxxx

Phone = xxxxxxx

Product = xxxxxxxx

Username = xxxxxxxxxx
```

I should mention that most of my configuration options were setup by the qtwvdial application.  Great little application.  The only problem with running it is that it is a graphical application and you have to run it as root.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Will Scarlet,

This looks odd

 *Quote:*   

> Baud = 460800

 

A PC serial port will not work properly above 115k baud.

----------

## Will Scarlet

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Will Scarlet,
> 
> This looks odd
> 
>  *Quote:*   Baud = 460800 
> ...

 

You are correct, for a standard PC serial port.  But, my modem is a winmodem.  As much as I don't like the idea of a winmodem, it is what I've chosen to live with right now (it's what came with the laptop  :Crying or Very sad:  ).

Also, that is what was auto detected by wvdial and I haven't had any problems with it yet....  :Wink: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Will Scarlet,

NeddySeagoon opens mouth ... inserts foot ... takes big bite.

Thanks for the reminder.

----------

## g3n

 *Will Scarlet wrote:*   

>  *g3n wrote:*   I got problems configuring the wvdial.
> 
> Kppp always says that the modem is busy and cant dial.
> 
> with wvdial i ran wvdial-config, then added my user and password as plain text like
> ...

 

Ill try that my carrier check line was right below Baud=460800 (dont you love this modem :p)

----------

## g3n

my log, im copyng it by hand, maybe it have some typos

```

#wvdial home

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT19435200

--> Waiting for carrier

ATDT19435200

CONNECT 46667

--> Carrier detected. Waiting for prompt

System Password:

--> Look like a password prompt.

--> Sending: (password)

System Password:

--> Look like a password prompt.

--> Sending: (password)

System Password:

--> Look like a password prompt.

--> Sending: (password)

--> Don't know what to do! Starting pppd and hoping for the best.

--> Starting ppd at Sat May 1 15:13:51 2004

--> pid of pppd: 5826

--> Using interface ppp0

--> Disconnecting at Sat May 1 15:14:31 2004

--> This PPP daemon has died: PPP negotiation failed (exit code = 10)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> I guess that's it for now, exiting

--> The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 10)

```

----------

## g3n

this is my wvdial.conf

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 460800

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = false 

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Idle Seconds = 0

[Dialer Home]

Carrier Check = no

Country = Mexico

Phone = 19XXXXX

Username = XXX1

Password = XXXXXX
```

----------

## Will Scarlet

I did some research on the forums and found the following posts:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=160597&highlight=wvdial

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=161924&highlight=wvdial

The first link has two more links to follow.  They both talk about  adding "Stupid Mode = yes" to wvdial.

You might want to read up on thoes threads and try setting "Stupid Mode" in the Dialer Defaults section.

----------

## g3n

Im going to read it.

I forgot to tell that after the wvdial says that is dont know what to do, and its starting the ppp, i ve checked an ifconfig command and the ppp interface wasnt up, just the eth0 and lo

----------

## g3n

It seems that with Stupid Mode = 1 it start to work, it doesnt even say that it dont know what to do, it say that pppd is being started, and the configuration seems to work.

Still, i have a problem, i cant connect with the internet, the only thing i can ping is the machine that i am connected with, i cant ping even the dns server, my /etc/resolv.conf is working, though.

The ppp connection give me a valid IP, valid DNS (wich i dont really need because i already configured them in the resolv.conf) and a P-t-P machine that is the one that im connected to.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

g3n,

Have you got a valid default route too?

You won't get anywhere without that.

What does route say?

----------

## g3n

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> g3n,
> 
> Have you got a valid default route too?
> 
> You won't get anywhere without that.
> ...

 

Uhmm... i didnt check, ill do it in some minutes, with the route command, right?

----------

## g3n

OK, the problem wasnt the modem anymore, it was the route. I made it work, but is there a way to do the things i did automatically? i think there should be a way.

My configuration files

 *Quote:*   

> rom mpegav # wvdial home
> 
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0
> 
> --> Initializing modem.
> ...

 

I solved it this way

```

irom root # route add -host 200.56.233.15 dev ppp0

irom root # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

200.56.233.15   *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

irom root # route add default gw 200.56.233.15

irom root # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

ip-200-56-233-1 *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         ip-200-56-233-1 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

irom root # ping google.com

PING google.com (216.239.39.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 216.239.39.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=242 time=259 ms

64 bytes from 216.239.39.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=242 time=240 ms

```

Then i got no dns for my personal user (no root) and i figured out that ppp changed the permissions of the resolv.conf

```

g3n@irom g3n $ ls -l /etc/resolv.conf

-rw-------  1 root root 121 May  3 18:05 /etc/resolv.conf

```

So i changed the perms, can i avoid this? and i mean all the mess?

----------

## g3n

I modified the ppp conf to make the changes of perms automatically

```

  /bin/chmod 640 /etc/resolv.conf

  /bin/chown root:users /etc/resolv.conf 
```

I put that inmediatly under 

```
mv $REALRESOLVCONF.tmp $REALRESOLVCONF 
```

 on the ip-up file.

Well everything is working, but i must type the route command every time

----------

## Will Scarlet

 *g3n wrote:*   

> I modified the ppp conf to make the changes of perms automatically
> 
> ```
> /bin/chmod 640 /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> ...

 

From all of my systems that I have, it seems that the perms for /etc/resolve.conf shoud be 644 with owner and group being root.

```
ls -l /etc/resolv.conf 

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          149 May 10 10:13 /etc/resolv.conf
```

 *g3n wrote:*   

> Well everything is working, but i must type the route command every time

 

Try putting the "Check Def Route = true" option in the Dialer Defaults section of /etc/wvdial.conf.  By the man page of wvdial.conf it should be automatically on by default, but you never know...

----------

## g3n

 *Will Scarlet wrote:*   

>  *g3n wrote:*   I modified the ppp conf to make the changes of perms automatically
> 
> ```
> /bin/chmod 640 /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> ...

 

Sorry i havent posted a reply until now.

You were right in the perms, they should be 644.

But the Check Def Route didnt work, did you know anything else i can do?

----------

## Will Scarlet

Before you dial out to your isp, do you already have a default route setup?

----------

## g3n

 *Will Scarlet wrote:*   

> Before you dial out to your isp, do you already have a default route setup?

 

The default route is seted to the eth0 by default, i have to change the route once im connected or take down eth0 before connecting to get to the internet

----------

## Will Scarlet

 *g3n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The default route is seted to the eth0 by default, i have to change the route once im connected or take down eth0 before connecting to get to the internet

 

I don't believe pppd will add another route with a default route already in place.  I'm assuming that you are not using dhcp for eth0 so try disabling you default route for eth0 and see what happens.

----------

## g3n

 *Will Scarlet wrote:*   

>  *g3n wrote:*   
> 
> The default route is seted to the eth0 by default, i have to change the route once im connected or take down eth0 before connecting to get to the internet 
> 
> I don't believe pppd will add another route with a default route already in place.  I'm assuming that you are not using dhcp for eth0 so try disabling you default route for eth0 and see what happens.

 

I dont use dhcp, i can make it work if, before wvdial'ing, i /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

pppd dont add a default route, just a route with 255.255.255.255 mask

----------

## Will Scarlet

What I was suggesting was to comment out the gateway line in /etc/conf.d/net and restarting /etc/init.d/net.eth0.  That way the default route will not be set and eth0 will be up.  Then try wvdial to see if it will set the default route for the machine when you dial into your isp.

----------

## g3n

 *Will Scarlet wrote:*   

> What I was suggesting was to comment out the gateway line in /etc/conf.d/net and restarting /etc/init.d/net.eth0.  That way the default route will not be set and eth0 will be up.  Then try wvdial to see if it will set the default route for the machine when you dial into your isp.

 

But that wont let me with no ethernet?

----------

## Will Scarlet

 *g3n wrote:*   

>  *Will Scarlet wrote:*   What I was suggesting was to comment out the gateway line in /etc/conf.d/net and restarting /etc/init.d/net.eth0.  That way the default route will not be set and eth0 will be up.  Then try wvdial to see if it will set the default route for the machine when you dial into your isp. 
> 
> But that wont let me with no ethernet?

 

I don't understand what your question is.

Is there something in my post that you don't understand?

----------

## g3n

 *Will Scarlet wrote:*   

>  *g3n wrote:*    *Will Scarlet wrote:*   What I was suggesting was to comment out the gateway line in /etc/conf.d/net and restarting /etc/init.d/net.eth0.  That way the default route will not be set and eth0 will be up.  Then try wvdial to see if it will set the default route for the machine when you dial into your isp. 
> 
> But that wont let me with no ethernet? 
> 
> I don't understand what your question is.
> ...

 

Yes, if i delete the gateway line from my /etc/conf.d/net wouldnt that let me with out a working ethernet route?

----------

## Will Scarlet

For one thing, you don't need at default gateway if all you are accessing is your local subnet.  So, the simple answer to your question is no.  But it depends on how your local network is setup.  I don't want to give you information that would mess up your local network setup.

So I'll ask this: Are you trying to access more than one subnet locally?

If the answer is no, then you do not need a default gateway for eth0 to function properly on your local network.

Also, you don't have to delete the Gateway line in /etc/conf.d/net, just comment it out by putting # at the beginning of the line.

----------

## g3n

OK, ok, sorry about being so fussy about this, this is the deal, the computer is a laptop, and as so, the computer when im @ home i use dialup, and use the eth0 to share files with other computers @home. @ school and @work i connect via eth0 to the internet, and the configuration from my home and work are the same (10.0.0.* net). That's why im doint all this mess.

I should comment the gateway line  :Sad: 

----------

## Will Scarlet

Well this is simple.

Test my suggestion out.  If the default gateway comes up when you dial out, you have several possibilities.

1.  Write a script for root to run when you at school or work to add a default gateway.  If the default gateways are the same for both, you only have to run one script.

2.  You have to do some searching, but I have read of people using some program or script that asks them which networking profile they want to use at boot.

3.  Go back to your original setup and write a script that deletes the default route before you dial out.  It's not like you need you default route when you are home anyway.  This might be the simplist approach.

I'm sure there are more possibilities, these are just off the top of my head.  

If the default gateway dosen't come up, then you are no far worse off then before and you can go back to your original setup.  And I'll will be at the end of what I know on this subject, but you never know...  :Wink: 

----------

## tag

did the same setup but I have a :

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 

 

modem ...

and in wvdial I get :

 *Quote:*   

> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53
> 
> --> Initializing modem.
> 
> --> Sending: ATZ
> ...

 

every get this ? How can I fix it ?

THANKS  :Smile: 

----------

## Will Scarlet

tag,

Yes, I have seen this before.  But, the information in you post is not enough to determine where the problem might lie.

Besides, you have not updated your own thread at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=183038&highlight=

----------

## tag

I have updated the other post ...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1242910#1242910

----------

## xeonburn

g3n, can you post your wvdial config? (after everything was worked out)

----------

## g3n

 *xeonburn wrote:*   

> g3n, can you post your wvdial config? (after everything was worked out)

 

Sorry for the delay, i was busy, here it is. Remember im from México.

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 560800

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = false

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Idle Seconds = 0

Check Def Route = true

 Carrier Check = no

 Country = Mexico

 Phone =  5555555

 Username = myuser

 Password = mypassword

 Stupid Mode = 1

```

----------

